# Wales - n00b



## jd26 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey all, my names Josh and im from wales 

nice site youve got here! i currently drive a toyota yaris tsport (good fun little car!) and im looking to upgrade early next year to somthing bigger and better (+ a bit more performance  )

basically my top two cars on the list are an audi tt 225 (mk1) or the ep3 civic type-R
I know how all these owners clubs work and people get sick of the same n00b questions being asked, but if anyone can answer one or two it would be much appreciated (search engines get tiresome  )

Ideally I want to go for the 225 tt as obviously its a muuuch better looking car all round, and Ive always fancied one  being 21 now i can finally afford tidy insurance!

*ok one or two Q's*
*---*Ive heard alot of people saying ''beware of hidden costs with tt's (and s3's) what do they mean by this? should i be worried?

*---*Do any of you on here get your tt's serviced by garages other than audi (as I hear main dealers can properly take the biscuit?)

*---*Average mpg on the 225 i think i read is 30mpg, is this do-able? (not too worried, just curious)

*---*Is a simple remap good enough for these cars, heard rumours that it can send them into safe mode alot if not done by a specialist VAG tuner?

thankyou very much for taking the time to read this (for those who've made it this far!) ill chuck up a pic of my current car for anyone interested (doubt it :lol: )


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

jd26 said:


> Hey all, my names Josh and im from wales
> 
> nice site youve got here! i currently drive a toyota yaris tsport (good fun little car!) and im looking to upgrade early next year to somthing bigger and better (+ a bit more performance  )
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Josh, Welcome to Forum. Wales is a big place, what part of Wales are you from.?
H.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome to the club

*---Ive heard alot of people saying ''beware of hidden costs with tt's (and s3's) what do they mean by this? should i be worried?* not too sure, never heard that before. but i guess budget for cambelt, maf, arbs etc. just normal wear and tear items

*---Do any of you on here get your tt's serviced by garages other than audi (as I hear main dealers can properly take the biscuit?)* VAG specialist for me, better service all round

*---Average mpg on the 225 i think i read is 30mpg, is this do-able? (not too worried, just curious)*
town can be like 25-28mpg ave
motorway 32-38mpg ave

*---Is a simple remap good enough for these cars, heard rumours that it can send them into safe mode alot if not done by a specialist VAG tuner?* answered your own question, why take an original priced care of around £30k, to below average joe. few remap options on here with many happy members, have a look at supplier list.

nice toyota, i've got mine up for sale, check it out in the sig.

as with the civic, great cars too, but you can't beat the looks of the mk1, interior is so much nicer and the drive more refined from the 225 1.8T compared to low torque type r


----------



## jd26 (Dec 4, 2008)

im from the south wales harold matey 

p1ste - lovley looking tt you have there for sale!! its out of my price range though unfortunatley as im hoping to pay up to 7k for an earlier model. thanks anyway though!!

ive noticed most of the tt's in my price range have upwards of 70k on the clock, should i let this put me off? aslong as serviced properly i can imagine the engine going forever but as regards to the cars other components, are they hard wearing??

also im sure i heard that all audis are galvonised? so there shouldnt be need to look for rust?

ive noticed alot more 180's about, ideally id like a 225 but i may consider a 180 for the right price.. just prefer the twin exhaust setup, (power obviously), and i think all 225's have the bose sound system? and xenons.?

thanks for the replies and welcomes  (sorry for all the Q's :lol: sure you all know how it is finding your potential next car)

- Josh


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

jd26 said:


> im from the south wales harold matey  Josh


Hi Josh
why not come along to this on Sunday viewtopic.php?f=3&t=127869 , plenty of TT owners to give you all the answers you need :wink:

Mark


----------



## jd26 (Dec 4, 2008)

hey mark! thanks for the invite! im not sure ill be able to make it this sunday but i will try! cheers.


----------



## jd26 (Dec 4, 2008)

hey guys, just another post from me

HELP

haha :lol: im getting so fed up looking for a replacement for my little yaris  

went to look at an ep3 civic type r today, test drove it too.... was dissapointed to be honest, interior was cack (cheaper feel and look than the yaris) paint on the civic's is also cack - thin, chips alott, peeling on front bumper. engine is a cracker but the fact you have to rev the nuts off it means if you want it to go well you reaaally have to be hammering it 

so im still sat here thinking the tt would be better for me :? ? interior seems a million times nicer, paint is harder (i think??) and you can drive it quickly alottt easier.

just scared ill get a tt and suffer from all the problems that seem to regularly pop up on this forum  electrical gremlins etc.

should i be so concerned?! or should i just get a TT and stop worrying about high maintinence costs that might be untrue? (heard storys of 800 pound services  )

i have about 6.5k to spend on a mk1 225 so am i being a bit ambitious hoping for a sub 60k miler in great condition?

thanks alot, sorry for the rant 

- Josh


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Josh,
its normal to see problems highlighted on forums , what you don't see are post from 1000's of owners who have problem free motoring :wink:

The TT has its problems as do many other cars , don't let that put you off , there are plenty out there for sale to look at , get in a few ,have some test drives etc .

Most problems are relitively inexpensive to put right

Sevicing cost are always better if you go to a good independant , most of us avoid Audi dealerships :wink:

There are some in the for sale sectionon here too ! , better to buy one from an enthusiastic owner who cares for their car .

there are lots for sale at the moment and prices are low , have a look on piston heads etc

Mark


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum , audi have just reduced there service cost's on cars over 3 years old , so good news 8)


----------



## jd26 (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks for the encouragement lads  appreciated,

does the TT suffer badly from stone chips? i think ive heard audi paint is pretty hard so im hoping it doesnt (atleast not as badly as the civic)


----------



## davelindon (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi.

Dont worry. Audi TTs are very affordable to run.

I have a 3.2 Quattro Auto and get it serviced very well by a non Audi dealer for around £400. My wife has a 1.8 225bhp Quattro and she uses the same garage and pays around £250.

Tyres seem to last forever and reliability on both cars is A1. Good hunting. There are some superb bargains out there for between £5000 - £8000.


----------



## jd26 (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks for the reply matey


----------

